# 2nd harvest going pic crazy



## alshuray1 (Feb 2, 2010)

today i feel like catching up 
here are some pics from last harvest 
2010 jan 31
big bud , 2 sativas and the unknown


----------



## Dahova (Feb 2, 2010)

nice bout 8 oz for ya i bet great report how bout a strain review


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice take, bro.  Bet that Easy Bake Oven delivers up some bad A** brownies, huh?


----------



## Dahova (Feb 2, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Nice take, bro. Bet that Easy Bake Oven delivers up some bad A** brownies, huh?


 
i had to look up to see what you were talking bout


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 2, 2010)

its some dank 
its not the kush but DDAANNNKkk


----------

